# Grilled Yard Bird



## Toby Keil (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a hankering for some grilled chicken so I went to the store and bought a whole bird along with some sweat potatoes and a big sweet onion. While digging through the spice cabinet, I found some New Orleans blackening rub so I cut up the chicken and rubbed the pieces down. Everything was grilled over charcoal, the potatoes were served with butter and brown sugar, the onion was cooked in foil with butter and Wolfe rub original. The chicken game out nice and tender and the skin was very crispy. I also grilled up the liver and heart for me 

Here’s the chix just rubbed down.






A quick shot of the rub.





Chix on the grill.





Ready for dinner.





My plate.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 30, 2012)

Winner Winner!!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats some awsome looking chicken, love the color!


----------



## swampsauce (May 1, 2012)

It all looks great. My favorite is the onion. It is almost time for those sweet Vidalias to make their way outa Georgia.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2012)

I'd eat ALL of it!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2012)

Can't beat a great grilled chicken!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2012)

were you happy using the blackening rub on the grill?


----------



## Toby Keil (May 1, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> were you happy using the blackening rub on the grill?



Yup and so were the kids. Not sure where I got it, maybe last years secret Santa? Anyway, I'm gonna find it online and order more. I'm interested to see how it tastes on some little piggy.


----------



## bbquzz (May 2, 2012)

Great lookin' plate Toby, I'm ready for those Vidalias too Tim.


----------



## bknox (May 10, 2012)

chiiiicccckkkkeeeeennnnnn yummmmmm! Looks excellent Toby! Was playing with some blackening and even some coffee rubs in the past months. Not sure I can report as positively as you have. Maybe I need to buy one


----------



## TimBear (May 10, 2012)

Looks Killer Tobe, I can almost taste the sweet potato!!! :P


----------



## Tri Tip (May 13, 2012)

Outstanding. What a grill too! I'm going to have to cook some chicken now.


----------



## bigwheel (May 13, 2012)

Well it sure worked to burn it black. Thought you was cooking with cheery wood for a min..gasp. Looks great. Try that stuff on some catfish sometime..lol. Smart idear to cook it outdoors.


----------

